# Odd Request (help?)



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Ok so I know this might sound a little strange...

I've been into planted aquariums for a while and have kept a couple of them, but unfortunately right now my schedule (work and school) and living situation (short term apartment) does not allow me to keep one.

I really miss seeing my fish and plants in their little paradise...

I was thinking about what I should do about the situation, and I found an application that will let me set a video as my desktop wallpaper on my computer.

So I was thinking, if there is anyone out there with a nice looking planted aquarium and an HD video capabilities (my monitor is 23" 1080p), maybe they could record a short video of their aquarium and upload it to APC, then I could set it as my desktop and it would be like having an aquarium on my desk all the time!

I know it's a lot to ask, but just think, YOUR aquarium could be playing on other people's desktops all over the country/world!

In order for it to work though, the camera would probably have to be stationary, with no tracking shots/movement, or else the "monitor as aquarium" effect would be lost.

here is the link to the application in case anyone else is interested.

http://www.dreamscene.org/

Their video wall papers are a little hokey, mostly just still images with moving overlays... that's why I came to you guys.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Get a 5 Gal acrylic (its small, light weight; you can half-empty it and move it whenever you want).
Use a simple 15W compact bulb; set it up Al Natural... 

Load it with easy plants: crypts, some stems, anubias, Marsilea, ferns... Make a pretty, busy scape. Then put a Betta or some easy fish and you're good to go.

There you go... better than a screen saver


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Or you could commission a painting of aquatic scenery... perhaps even a photo of one of your former tanks. It doesn't move, of course, but you can keep any fish you darn well please. Hang it on the wall over your computer desk and voila! Instant no-maintenance aquarium.


----------

